# How long to separate for weaning?



## GlacierRidge (Apr 2, 2009)

I plan on keeping our donkey baby, and mom and baby will be together. For those of you in my situation, how long do you keep them separated at weaning time before putting them back together? It has only been two weeks now....

Mom has not been getting any grain/grass, only hay to help her dry up, however the baby was not really nursing anymore anyway, so not sure she had anything in there to begin with. She would stick her nose down there and give her a little head butt, then walk away.

They have been separated from sight, but not sound, but they are not calling out to each other anymore. Only time they bray is at feeding time! Typical donkeys!

Thanks

Angie


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Apr 2, 2009)

Usually its pretty fast... four or five years. Sometimes longer.  Honestly, if you truely want to wean they need to be seperated for a long, long time. Even after two years they will start nursing again.


----------



## h2t99 (Apr 3, 2009)

I have had the hardest time weaning donkeys, they are defiantely more emotional!! Although the last batch I weaned which was 3, 2 boys and a girl. They are back with the herd and they were weaned in September. They went back in around January. The one boy is very attached to mom still but Annabele does not allow him to even look at her udder!!




So I think alot depends on the dam also, one of our jennys let her daughter nurse after 6 months apart!!



Then I have another that after one week if she is bred back will not allow nursing!! I would wait a little longer and then test the waters and see what they do together, you may get lucky and baby will be content with just being by mom!!

Good Luck!!


----------



## GlacierRidge (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! I think the jenny is going to be one of those that will make weaning difficult...she always encouraged her to nurse. We had horse foals born here in the past, and those mares would be DONE with the foals....we knew when it was time. And there were times that after 4-6 weeks, we had success putting them back together with NO problems. If the foal would even look like they thought about nursing, the mare would give them a "NO WAY!" But I think my jenny would be totally different. And being my first donkey breeding experience...I just wanted to ask! Keeping them separated is quite inconvenient.... but I chose this! =) I would love to hear more feedback on what others did....

Thanks!

Angie


----------

